# Mugger fail, like seriously???fail



## TJTJ (Dec 2, 2011)

View attachment 37158

click the image. I dont know how to post up .gif or photos without attaching them.


----------



## DOMS (Dec 2, 2011)

It's a clip from a move or television show.






YouTube Video


----------



## meow (Dec 2, 2011)

That was a sick suplex!


----------



## Vibrant (Dec 2, 2011)

no way thats a chick though


----------



## TJTJ (Dec 2, 2011)

DOMS said:


> It's a clip from a move or television show.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So is this one...





YouTube Video


----------



## Curt James (Dec 2, 2011)

^^^^ Fantastic kick. Awesome!







lol 

Don't care if it's real or fake. THAT is a neat trick!


----------



## DOMS (Dec 2, 2011)

TJTJ said:


> So is this one...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sort of...

The "attack" by the original guy was planned by a Dutch show, but the kick wasn't part of the gag.


----------



## TJTJ (Dec 2, 2011)

DOMS said:


> Sort of...The "attack" by the original guy was planned by a Dutch show, but the kick wasn't part of the gag.



Right, maybe the "fake" purse snatching was planned, but not the reverse DDT slam.


----------



## DOMS (Dec 2, 2011)

TJTJ said:


> Right, maybe the "fake" purse snatching was planned, but not the reverse DDT slam.


Oh, hell no... I never did find out how badly he was injured.


----------



## Boomer182 (Dec 2, 2011)

Thats a man baby lol


----------



## Curt James (Dec 2, 2011)

DOMS said:


> Sort of...
> 
> The "attack" by the original guy was planned by a Dutch show, *but the kick wasn't part of the gag.*



That kick was a thing of beauty. Hope the "thief" got a bonus for his broken jaw. 

Seriously, would love to know if he was seriously hurt.


----------



## TJTJ (Dec 3, 2011)

Curt James said:


> That kick was a thing of beauty. Hope the "thief" got a bonus for his broken jaw.
> 
> Seriously, would love to know if he was seriously hurt.



Also it doesnt help when running in a mall makes you look like a criminal


----------



## Curt James (Dec 3, 2011)

TJTJ said:


> Also it doesnt help when running in a mall makes you look like a criminal



So any _real _criminals would take note that _walking _is a better option in some cases.


----------

